# Windows 8/VirtualBox problem



## Royjoy16 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am trying to install the Windows 8 consumer preview 32 bit onto a virtual machine through Virtualbox. However, as soon as I enter the cd key, an error appears saying:
"We couldn't verify the product key. Please check your installation media"
I tried both of these cd keys:
NF32V-Q9P3W-7DR7Y-JGWRW-JFCK8
DNJXJ-7XBW8-2378T-X22TX-BKG7J
I have re-downloaded the ISO, and checked to make sure the hashes were the same. I am still unable to resolve this issue.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## TulTang (Jun 2, 2012)

Why do't you just skip this page and back to activate your Windows 8 later?


----------

